# wholesale sports, Fargo



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

So what are peoples thoughts now that Sportsmans Warehouse has been taken over by Wholesale sports?

I see they seem to be the local carrier for the Kings Snow Shadow. Just curious if they have the stuff in stock and what it's going for.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, I haven't been there since they changed. Does anyone know if they still have a good selection of musky lures?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been there once or twice. They have a ton of stuff, but I hardly ever see anyone there. I might swing by there tonight just to peek at their ice fishing selection.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Decent store, but doesn't have any sales to make me want to buy something.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Price wise their pretty competitive with everyone else.

Its hardly changed, other than the sign out front its still "sportmans warehouse".


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Price wise their pretty competitive with everyone else.
> 
> Its hardly changed, other than the sign out front its still "sportmans warehouse".


Exactky what I was thinking! I just don"t understand why they don't have sales? It draws people in even if theres nothing they want to buy.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Way more selection than any place in Grand Forks...it is still my favorite store in ND.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Have twice had them look into ordering a handgun for me and they said they'd get back to me with a price and twice no reply. Bought a few when it was Sportsmans with no trouble. The salesmen just don't seem to care too much about customer service anymore.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I was expecting things to look different inside too, but it's about 95% unchanged. Still probably my favorite store. They have a lot of oddball fishing things that I can't seem to find at Scheels or Gander.


----------

